# Just got back--Colonoscopy



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Everyone-I just got back from my colonoscopy-- they found nothing-- so it's IBS. I think my next step is going to be to try leap.Thanks to everyone who wrote with support and all of those postings about what to expect. I will do the same by sharing my experiences:First of all, the prep was definately worse than the actual test. I drank a lot of chicken broth and juice, but unfortunately the juice gave me a bout of D even before I drank that Nasty stuff. The first dose of Fleet Phosphosoda that I took I mixed with White Grape Juice-- MISTAKE-- it tasted NASTY. I wound up with D all night long into the morning, when at 6 AM I had to take my second dose. This time I mixed it with Ginger ale-- it did taste much better-- but I will never drink ginger ale again.I shiver just thinking of the taste-- kinda like soapy salty water.I chased it with lemon jolly ranchers.My butt was quite sore from all that wiping. They make this cream called Tronolane(it is hemmorhoid cream) that really provides instant relief from a sore butt! I don't think I would've made it without that!After the two prep doses, I went and went and went, but not the kind of D that I am used to, where it hurts-- just watery and flowing.(sorry to be so graphic)Was very thirsty in the morning, and was not allowed to drink.I got to the doc's office, and he promised that I would be asleep, and I was. The test itself was NOTHING. Fell asleep quickly, woke up, and then went home and ate. I had (and still have) some gas pains, but they are getting better!Hope this helps someone else prepare!


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Glad to hear that everything went well for you. I had no problem with the prep - started at 6 AM, finished in the bathroom by 8:30 and had my test at 1 PM. The Nulyte is not bad at all - lots of liquid to drink but the taste is really OK.I've been on LEAP since June 2nd. As soon as I started eliminating the trigger foods (there were 35 of them), I started to feel better. I can actually leave the house without thinking about bathrooms now. Annie


----------



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

Good evening, I was just reading this post and saw the LEAP program mentioned. I am new here but a longtime suffer of IBS-D. I'm looking for any and all information. Like many of you I felt like I was in this alone until I found this site. I am currently taking the calcium and fiber. At present I am doing better but I would love to be able to live a life not thinking of the bathroom all the time. I really belive that food sensitivity is an issue for me. Thanks to all of you for being out there. For the first time in years I feel like I'm not alone in this battle. Pat


----------

